# Bottle Holders



## Bottle Diver

Is there anywhere you can buy holders that display torpedo and other round bottom bottles in an upright fashion?

 If no, are there any suggestions for everyday items that can be used as holders for these bottles?

 Thanks


----------



## JOETHECROW

I've seen folks use plexiglas, cut to a "u" shape, at the base, with a smaller "U" shape at the neck to hold them....looked for some pics on google to illustrate what I'd seen , but couldn't find one...Member baltbottles may have some, or some ideas...He has some beautiful torpedos in his collection...


----------



## luckiest

There are torpedo holders out there from the period the bottles were sold in, a lot of the ones I have seen are silver plate, some are marked with a bottler's name.


----------



## ChrisP1

Hi Bottle Diver,

 Had the same exact question myself...let me know if you got any more answers.  I have lots and lots of round bottoms and torpedos to display and haven't figured out a good way to do it just yet.  I was hoping for something subtle that wouldn't hide the tops or bottoms. 

 One member suggested a slotted shelf almost the way you see wine glasses hung upside down with the top of the bottle above the shelf and the bottom hanging below, but I'm not feeling that one.  I would rather something a little finer and not so heavy.

 I may end up fabricating some kind of metal clasping thingy that would hold them just below the top in a long row.  Another thought is to mount them horizontally on two protruding pins each.  Both ideas are for wall and not shelf display.

 If and when I figure it out I will post pics.  No time to deal with this now as I am still trying to finish the room they are going in.


----------



## surfaceone

You guys may want to look over here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-419670/mpage-1/key-torpedo%252Cshelf/tm.htm#419670


----------



## ChrisP1

Nice...thanks surfaceone.  I think something along those lines would work out.  Not crazy at all about the oak shelf, but the plexi is more like it.  Still want to consider a metal option though...


----------



## Bottle Diver

Hello:

 I like that shelf it looks nice, but I was kind of thinking of something a little more along the lines of what ChrisP1 was thinking.  I have a cabinet with shelves to display my bottles in.  I was picturing something like a mini guitar holder, but made of metal, with horseshoe shape support around the neck, and one at the base.

 Chris keep me posted on your progress and I'll let you know if I have any luck finding anything online.

 Thanks


----------



## madpaddla

Here is a variety of torpedo holders.  They also make clear ones that have the bottle laying down.  I always thought this was the best way to display these.  Wonder why they have not made replica stands etc., I would buy a few.  Here is a nice site with some info.  Often heard them referred to as Hamilton stands.
http://www.boxvox.net/2011/07/torpedo-bottle-stands.html


----------



## Bottle Diver

Oh!  See I like those!!  I can't believe no on makes and sells replicas or something similar.  I would definitely buy a few.


----------



## madpaddla

Here are the acrylic ones.  Not as impressive.


----------



## Bottle Diver

Those aren't bad either though.  Did you make them, or know where I could get them? They sure are better than the nothing I have now!


----------



## LC

If you had a jig , band , or scroll saw . you could buy the acrylic or plastic and make your own . Just cut out the pieces and epoxy them together .


----------



## JOETHECROW

> Just cut out the pieces and epoxy them together .


 
 If you're careful you can bend them using heat and just use one long strip with each end bent up to hold the bottle... I've done it using a bench vice to keep the 'fold' straight, and low heat from a propane torch. lexan works a lot better,...much less brittle,(pretty much unbreakable)...easier to cut and drill or whatever you may need to do. Slightly more expensive but worth it.

 Go to your local glass shop and see if they have any lexan "cutoffs" that would be cheaper to purchase. 

 P.S. a heat gun works even better.


----------



## LC

Never gave it a thought as to heating it Joe . That would be better than cutting and gluing . I do not much like that kind of holder , takes too much space , especially if you have quite a few of them to display .


----------



## ChrisP1

I'm glad this thread is generating some interest and feedback.  I tend to agree with L C in that these stands take up a little too much space for displaying large numbers of this type of bottle.

 I have worked with plexi before and it just takes a little practice in getting the right amount if heat.  Practice on scraps before you attempt on your final version.

 It may just be me, but for some reason, plexi reminds me of the 70's and looks dated and bulky.  It does tend toward the museumesk specimen display concept, but I think that museums have moved to more of a minimalist and nearly invisible means of display...at least for pottery and artifacts that I've seen.

 I don't know what the answer is just yet, but when I find it I will surely post a picture.  Then we can all point out that system's drawbacks.  

 If we all liked the exact same thing...it would take all the fun out of collecting!


----------



## Bottle Diver

Sorry guys, I was out of town for a week.  I agree that the plexi looks a bit bulky, and is going to take up precious space in my cabinet!  I might attempt to build something similar but smaller.


----------



## epackage

Here is a homemade one that I use...


----------



## epackage

How it looks with a quart hutch on it, I need to sand the cuts and hit them with my torch to make them clear again...


----------



## epackage

on the shelf, you can hardly notice the stands...


----------



## Bottle Diver

Nice work!  That is much more discreet looking, I may try to copy that. Thanks


----------



## baltbottles

I have some ideas for updated stands that would be smaller and much more invisible upon display. Its just a matter of having the time to figure out how to build them. Currently I'm about a dozen stands short of what I need.

 Chris


----------



## madpaddla

This one sold today for $100 plus.  If a forum member could make one...heck I would buy three of them even if they were $20 / $30 a piece.  Are they hard to reproduce?  Hamilton Torpedo Bottle Stand
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Hamilton-Bottle-Torpedo-bottle-metal-stand-Silver-Plate-/250970568096?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item3a6f02f5a0


----------



## ChrisP1

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> I have some ideas for updated stands that would be smaller and much more invisible upon display. Its just a matter of having the time to figure out how to build them. Currently I'm about a dozen stands short of what I need.
> 
> Chris


 
 Hey Chris,  

 Care to share what your concept is for the stands???

 I love trying to figure this stuff out...

 Chris


----------



## bostaurus

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-TREACHER-CO-CHEMIST-BOMBAY-DARK-AQUA-GREEN-HAMILTON-MINERAL-WATER-BOTTLE-/250974585125?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item3a6f404125

 this is an interesting holder but kind of over-powers the bottle.


----------



## ChrisP1

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-TREACHER-CO-CHEMIST-BOMBAY-DARK-AQUA-GREEN-HAMILTON-MINERAL-WATER-BOTTLE-/250974585125?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item3a6f404125
> 
> this is an interesting holder but kind of over-powers the bottle.


 
 Yeah, holder is a little large...love the bottle though!


----------



## Bottle Diver

I agree!  I'd buy at least three of these!  There must be some handy fellas on this site that could reproduce these?



> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> This one sold today for $100 plus.Â  If a forum member could make one...heck I would buy three of them even if they were $20 / $30 a piece.Â  Are they hard to reproduce?Â  Hamilton Torpedo Bottle Stand
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Hamilton-Bottle-Torpedo-bottle-metal-stand-Silver-Plate-/250970568096?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item3a6f02f5a0


----------



## cyberdigger

Looks like all we need is some coat hangers and a soldering iron.. []


----------



## AntiqueMeds

I bet you could get these people to make some ...
 http://www.eagle-emporium.com/rods.htm
 I bought a few items from them and they were well made.
 The pie stands arent too far off.


----------



## cyberdigger

Here ya go.. that'll be 50 cents + shipping.. [8D]


----------



## ChrisP1

Hey Cyber...what is that torpedo???  Is it for sale?


----------



## cyberdigger

No, the bottle is not included.. it's embossed: GEAKE BROS - LATE - J SEYRE & Co - LAUNCESTON - ESTABd 1830


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Here ya go.. that'll be 50 cents + shipping.. [8D]


 
 Beautie  is in the eye of the bottleholder


----------



## Newtoit

Hello
 If you google wire wine bottle holders I's sure you could easily adapt these. Copper wire would be the easiest to bend and twist.


----------



## RedGinger

I'm not big on bottle holders, but I think epackage's is a good one.  It would be cool to have a display that holds the torpedoes in the way they would have been shipped or stored.  Maybe something like sideways wine holder shelves, that are clear.  If you're a carpenter, it would be really cool to build a wall with holes for them.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

I am in the process of making some holders. Plan on brining some to the Baltimore show and get some input from everyone.   Randy


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I'm not big on bottle holders, but I think epackage's is a good one.Â  It would be cool to have a display that holds the torpedoes in the way they would have been shipped or stored.Â  Maybe something like sideways wine holder shelves, that are clear.Â  If you're a carpenter, it would be really cool to build a wall with holes for them.


 Thanx Laur, these come in many sizes and shapes and can be manipulated in many ways. I'll see what I can do with a Torp soon...


----------

